

Going Homeless and Living in the Computer Science Building  - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/02/going-homeless-and-living-in-computer.html

======
bfe
I spent a semester doing this as a physics and astronomy undergrad and had an
awesome time of it. I was already spending nights either taking observational
data at the observatory or working a graveyard shift job, I had another job as
a physics & astro T.A. and my own shared office in the physics building and
ended up usually sleeping in the office, on a couch in the lab, or in the
planetarium, and I barely ever even saw my apartment, so what was the point? I
had all my belongings in my physics office or my car and I showered at the
gym. Letting yourself into a planetarium alone, setting the stars to rotate
slowly overhead, and lying in a center seat looking up at them is an awesome
hack for getting a restful nap in the middle of the day.

------
zkirill
Mathgladiator, I salute you. Seriously, though, that was an amazing read and
must have been a fantastic life experience.

